# Accurate "bathroom scale" that is attractive and cheap?



## Blackies Pasture (Mar 3, 2015)

So it turns out that my really cool bathroom scale has become inconsistent.

Unfortunately, it is tending towards indicating I weigh less than I really do. 

The morning ritual of weighing myself and reminiscing on what ride I had the day before has been a big motivator for me.


Any recommendations? 

PS. don't want bluetooth or anything, just a good old fashioned motivator bathroom scale.


----------



## Geralt (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't know how accurate it is, but I have one of these and it is totally consistent as long as it hasn't been moved around. It's cheap and looks pretty decent.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Health-o...35&wl11=local&wl12=49305695&wl13=5676&veh=sem


----------



## Blackies Pasture (Mar 3, 2015)

Good advice...glad I asked. Thank you for the reply.



Geralt said:


> I don't know how accurate it is, but I have one of these and it is totally consistent as long as it hasn't been moved around. It's cheap and looks pretty decent.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Health-o...35&wl11=local&wl12=49305695&wl13=5676&veh=sem


----------



## Power Meter City (Mar 28, 2016)

Amazon also has loads of scales in the sub $30 range that look decent and based on the reviews, should be pretty good.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...ds=bathroom+scales&rh=i:aps,k:bathroom+scales


----------

